# Freebox Revolution et Borne d'Accès AirPort Extreme



## chatisis (17 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement un réseau domestique avec 2 iMac, un Macbook, 1 iPhone et un modem-routeur.

Je vais passer bientôt chez Free avec une Freebox Revolution. Ma question est : faut-il que je garde ou pas la Borne Airport ?

Merci.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2012)

Si tu utilises ta FB en mode bridge, pour ensuite utiliser ta borne airport en routeur il se passera ça : 

_Le mode bridge est recommandé aux personnes voulant utiliser leur propre routeur derrière leur connexion Free. Si vous activez ce mode, l'adresse IP publique assignée à votre connexion sera attribuée via DHCP à la première des machines connectées sur les ports situés à l'arrière de votre Freebox Server.

Si vous activez le mode bridge sur votre Freebox Server, cela va altérer le fonctionnement des services suivants :

Le service UPnP A/V sera désactivé.
Le service UPnP IGD sera désactivé.
Le réseau personnel Wifi du Freebox Server sera désactivé.
La TNT sera inaccessible en multiposte.
Le service proxy WOL fourni par le Freebox Server sera désactivé.
Le partage Windows du Freebox Server ne sera plus accessible via le voisinage réseau (mais toujours accessible via \\mafreebox.freebox.fr).
Les services de découverte (mDNS) des partages Mac OS seront inopérants.
Le ou les boitiers Freebox Player ne seront plus accessibles sur le LAN (ceci impacte uniquement le FreeStore et le navigateur Web).
Le service SeedBox sera désactivé._

A toi de voir.


----------



## chatisis (17 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse très documentée. Mais je suis très néophyte en réseau.

C'est quoi le mode bridge ?

Les services dont vous parlez ne me parlent pas, je ne sais pas à quoi ils servent.

Pour une utilisation basique, que me conseillez-vous ? 

J'ai aussi un NAS Synology.

Merci encore


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Octobre 2012)

Tu revends ton airport. 

Tu branches le NAS directement sur ta FB Révolution. 

C'est parti mon kiki. 


_Le mode bridge consiste à utiliser ta FB comme "pont" de connexion vers ton routeur airport qui s'occupe du reste (Comme router les connexions&#8230_


----------



## chatisis (18 Octobre 2012)

Merci encore.

Et si je veux garder l'Airport, pourra-t-elle servir à améliorer le wifi ? et si oui comment le brancher ?


Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 dans un réseau domestique permettant l'accès à Internet, tu as besoin des fonctions suivantes :

1. un modem, qui reçoit l'ADSL et le convertit

2. un serveur DHCP, qui attribue des adresses IP locales aux appareils connectés

3. un routeur, qui "aiguille" les informations vers les différents appareils

4. éventuellement la wifi


Avant tu avais un modem/routeur (fonctions 1,2 et 3), et une borne Airport (fonction 4)

Maintenant tu as la Freebox qui, par défaut, fait les 4 fonctions.

Mais tu peux ne l'utiliser QUE comme modem (fonction 1), désactiver les autres fonctions, utiliser la borne Airport pour les fonctions 2,3, et 4.
C'est ça le mode "bridge" : utiliser la FB comme modem uniquement.

L'airport pourra être utilie ou non, ça dépend de la configuration de ton domicile.

Exemple : tu vis dans un studio, la Freebox fait tout, pas la peine de garder l'Airport.

Autre cas : avec la Freebox, tu n'arrives pas à couvrir tout ton domicile.
Alors tu peux :

- laisser le wifi actif sur la Freebox + relier l'Airport à la FB avec un câble Ethernet + créer un second réseau wifi avec l'Airport

- ou, si l'Airport couvre toute la maison, désactiver le wifi de la FB et n'utiliser que l'Airport (reliée à la FB par câble Ethernet)

Tu peux aussi relier l'Airport à la FB par Ethernet mais en passant par des boitiers CPL si nécessaire.

Il ne faut pas qu'il y ait 2 serveurs DHCP et/ou 2 routeurs dans un même réseau.

Donc si ces fonctions sont activées sur la FB, elles doivent être désactivées sur l'AP.
Et inversement.

L'intérêt de garder ou non l'AP dépend de la configuration physique de ton domicile.


----------



## chatisis (18 Octobre 2012)

Merci énormément pour cette réponse bien détaillée et très claire.

Je vais garder l'Airport pour le wifi qui sera désactivé sur la Freebox, car on m'a dit que l'Airport est très efficace dans un environnement de produits Apple comme le mien.

Merci encore et merci aussi à Ed_the_Head.

J'ai reçu le carton de la Freebox mais ma ligne n'est pas encore dégroupée, je viendrais peut être après l'installation si j'ai des soucis.

Bien cordialement


----------

